# [Closed] Debian GNU/kFreeBSD



## Dharc (May 25, 2013)

Hi,
I'm a Debian user but now I migrated to FreeBSD kernel port to test one real Unix kernel and lean it with GNU and Debian (APT/Dpkg) environment.
But I'm having troubles like:
1- CD/DVD, pendrives, external HDs, Windows partitions don't mount automatically in boot (ntfs-3g package already installed).
2- I don't know any idea how to configure HP printer.
3- I can not boot Windows XP from Grub 2.
4- Skype and Chromium just run as root (Chromium don't run because it can't run as root).
5- I cannot run Steam for Linux but this is not immediate.
Can someone help me?
Thanks.


----------



## Bunyan (May 25, 2013)

1) Troubles with Linux distributions do not present a matter of concern on a BSD dedicated forum
2) Why don't you try "one real Unix kernel " in its native environment?


----------



## Dharc (May 25, 2013)

1- It has nothing to do with the linux kernel. I'm using now FreeBSD kernel.
2- I intend in the future, but as I am used to the Debian, I decided to use this port initially.


----------



## zspider (May 25, 2013)

Dharc said:
			
		

> Hi,
> I'm a Debian user but now I migrated to FreeBSD kernel port to test one real Unix kernel and lean it with GNU and Debian (APT/Dpkg) environment.
> But I'm having troubles like:
> 1- CD/DVD, pendrives, external HDs, Windows partitions don't mount automatically in boot (ntfs-3g package already installed).
> ...



1. Not likely they ever will either. This is actually a good thing because it increases security. If you really can't live without it, I'm sure you could dig up some scripts to do it.

2. CUPS is mature on FreeBSD.

3. Dunno, but I'm sure there's a way.

4. Neither Skype nor Chromium should ever be run as root. I've never seen Chromium demand to be run as root either.

5. Presently the Linuxulator lacks some libraries to get Steam running and last I checked it was still stuck on Fedora 10.


----------



## Crivens (May 25, 2013)

Dharc said:
			
		

> 1- It has nothing to do with the linux kernel. I'm using now FreeBSD kernel.
> 2- I intend in the future, but as I am used to the Debian, I decided to use this port initially.



For 1-, this is like putting diesel in your car at the pump because diesel cars get better range per liter but then complaining that the thing refuses to work as advertised. These kind of mixes do not neccesarily work out.

Sorry, this seems to be a bit blunt, but I think I need to get your attention and then point said attention at the difference between "Linux Distributions" and BSDs. These are not one kernel and a userland from different "distributors" and patched heavily to do things differently. Linux automounting depends on udev, which in turn is so highly dependant on the Linux kernel modus operandi that it will never be really available anywhere else. So why not simply go the whole road and install a complete BSD (be that FreeBSD, NetBSD, whatever) and try it out? Yes, you will not succeed at first, you will need to tinker and you will break things. And you will learn. And you will be sure that the tools you use are intended to work on the kernel you run, the documentation will be for this system and everybody you are going to ask here about problems will be able to provide much more support.

For your questions, please check out the handbook first. You may be suprised that there is documentation which is consistent with the software. I know from my times as Linux user that this is often not the case and that asking around is the first thing to do. Not so here. The handbook covers printing, but sadly not automounting. That can be done by software in the ports, which is the point where Debian falls short because you can use the GNU userland there but the APT/DPKG has no idea what the FreeBSD ports are or how to install them. The ports collection currently contains more than 23 thousand entries (_locate pkg-descr | grep /usr/ports | wc -l_ gives me 23575 lines), so you should find the things you need. Most Linux binaries can work under FreeBSD, but not all.

As for 2-, try the full version. If Debian/FreeBSD got you so far, good. Mission accomplished. Now only one more step...


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 25, 2013)

PC-BSD, DesktopBSD, FreeNAS, NAS4Free, m0N0WALL, pfSense, ArchBSD, *kFreeBSD* topics:



> Debian GNU/kFreeBSD is *not* a FreeBSD derivative, it is a FreeBSD kernel with GNU/Linux userland. *No FreeBSD developers or programmers are involved in this product.* Topics about Debian GNU/kFreeBSD should *not* be posted on these forums. We will only deal with the FreeBSD kernel in combination with the FreeBSD userland. These topics will be closed, and you will be pointed to the information sources that are available (see below).
> 
> Debian GNU/kFreeBSD
> *Wiki:* http://wiki.debian.org/Debian_GNU/kFreeBSD
> ...


----------

